# Overall Behavior and Obedience



## moonwalkpuppy (Feb 27, 2010)

Just Curious, I'd like to see how all your pups behave, and what they learned/are still learning.  Be as long-winded as you like, I need something new to read!

Vet: Nervous, but behaves perfectly.

Groomer: Behaves great, but barks in the cage.

On walks: Good, but slows/stops when people/cars pass. He pulls the leash a bit when we're close to home.

With Strangers: Loves everyone

With other animals: Ignores my guinea pigs. He'll turn to look at dogs, but wont bark or pull. We walk past 3 yappy dogs in this guys yard, and Dare walks right buy without responding.

Car: Spat up the first time, does fine now.

Stores: If we hold him, he's fine. We haven't let him walk in a store yet, and don't intend to (unless its a pet store)

Crate: Usually good, except at night. I used a pennies-in-a-can correction last night, and he quieted down nicely. My mother had his cage moved twice, and that was when he began getting noisy at night. He's back in the living room, and we used to have to correct him when he barked, and stick around until he fell asleep in his covered crate. Now if he yaps, I say "quiet" and shake a the can (just a bit).

Potty trained?: Sort of. He's getting there. However, if he's playing, he'll poop as he goes and not warn me he needs to potty.

Tricks/commands: He's learning sit, down, and dance, with hand signals. Since he responds nicely to hand signals, I can switch between English and Japanese commands without him looking at me like Im an idiot. (The japanese is purely to entertain myself, I'm not even Japanese.) He's learning "leave it", "off", "away", and needs to learn "come".

Odd/Bad habits: He does this weird figure-8 movement for a while before he poops outside. He's also started rubbing himself on the lawn grass. He growled and nipped at my brother once when he tried to take something away, but we've fixed that.

Other: If he mouths mine or my sister's hands as he plays, he gets the hand as far into his mouth as he can. Kinda gross, because the further back it goes, the more slime you can feel...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce is 18 mths 
Vet: maybe a little shy but behaves great . 

Groomer: we hvnt gone yet , he does however love for me to comb his hair , stays still n loves the blowdryer, baths he does good he does hold on to my arm with his front paws most of the time  

On walks: im hvg an issue with walks as he doesnt like concrete , hes doing a bit better but has never pooped or peed outside , he doesnt seem to be scared of ppl or other dogs or noises , just walking .

With Strangers: Loves everyone

With other animals: he is good with other dogs never barks , sniffs , plays , doesnt seem scared at all. 

Car: he has been in three car rides all times in his carrier , he has done fine.

Stores: If we hold him, he's fine. i hvnt walked in with him either.

Crate: hes never been in a crate but he stays in my kitchen with a babygate at nite n when we r not home. he sleeps all nite but he does wake up early , actually at the same time i wake up , n if i dont get up he will bark to get me up. 

Potty trained?: wee wee pad trained i will say 98% he does there most of the time , n sometimes half in pad half runs out ... his poops r usually in the middle of pad ,, he has some accidents not on the pad but rarely. 



Tricks/commands: He knows his name , he comes most of the time , he knows stop, and leave it , doesnt always listen though. he knows pee pee n will peee on command at times.. he also fetches . im trying to teach him sit but its been hard . 
Odd/Bad habits: He circles n circles before pooping, he is a hoarder, he likes toys( the kids toys) he loves socks n shoes.. he doesnt like walking outside , im trying to get him to like it.. bad habits , he is trying to eat my bathroom cabinet ( the wood ) .. bad habit he wants to hump toys n my son.. hehehe

Other: sometimes he nips hard .


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bumping.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got to run right now so I can't write my response until later, but I think we should include ages, too. A 12 wk old will prob be in a very different place than a 20 wk old.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi is almost two.

Vet: Nervous, but she melt in my vets arms. She's...weird....

Groomer: none.

On walks: Walks beside me, no pulling ever.

With Strangers: Doesn't love them, but hates to be petted. LOL

With kids: Calm ones she likes, obnoxious ones she hates. She is soo fascinated by babies though.

With other animals: Hates them. Gigi considers herself of a "higher species"... and doesn't like to associate with them.

Car: sleeps wherever.

Stores: If we hold her or put her in a carrier bag, she will act like a b****, to put it nicely, to everyone. LOL If she walks or in stroller, she's an angel. :innocent:

Crate: Gigi doesn't know what that is!

Potty trained?: Potty trained when she was 5 months old by her breeder. 

Tricks/commands: Gigi knows plain english. (some words even if we spell them!)

Odd/Bad habits: nothing...she's really an angel at home, which makes us over-indulge her more. LOL No complaints.

Other: We travel a lot, to families houses, and hotels. She's an angel in there too.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Leila will be 6 months old next week. Here's where she is, behavior-wise, at this point:

Vet: Follows me around/doesn't like to be put on the floor, but she loves the attention from the vet. He made comments on how confident she was. 

Groomer: Hasn't been, yet. 

On walks: Has never pulled. Normally stays right behind/off to the side of my feet. When we're walking around my house we don't use a leash at all. Only thing is she sometimes barks because she wants to go meet people we walk by. 

With Strangers: Everyone is just someone new to give her attention. If I don't let her go near them, she barks, though. 

With other animals: Does extremely well with our two cats. They're the best of friends. A bit shy around other dogs at first, but then all she wants is to play play play. 

Car: Loves car rides. She sleeps most of the time. Same with the airplane. 

Stores: No problems. Very well behaved and follows me everywhere. 

Crate: She does OK, although we only keep we in there for about an hour at a time. Any longer and she goes in the bathroom so she can have her food/pee pads/toys. She doesn't like being alone, though. She'll whine/bark for the first few minutes until she settles. 

Potty trained?: She's been pretty well trained since we got her. She has had a few accidents at other peoples' houses, and a few on the bed (my fault, we didn't put her down on the floor to use her pad and it had been over 8 hours), but if she's on the floor, she always runs to her pad to use it. 

Tricks/commands:  well, if Leila is in the mood, she'll do 'sit' and 'dance' (hopping up on back legs). She also fetches and does 'come' like a champ. Well, actually, she never goes away, so maybe 'follow' is a better name for it. She isn't food motivated, though, so it's hard to get her when she feels like doing the tricks for you. 

Odd/Bad habits: Barking. Not all the time, but when people walk in the door or when she wants to play with someone/isn't getting the attention she wants. This drives me nuts. We're trying hard to work on it. She wont walk off of carpets, either, unless she's outside.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

On April 2 Poppy will be 5 months old ... ergo some of my responses. :thumbsup:

Vet: Barks like a nut until I take him out of his carrier. He then 'air runs' to try and get to whoever is close, until I get him settled down.

Groomer: Barks like a nut until I take him out of his carrier. He then 'air runs' to try and get to whoever is close, until I get him settled down. As long as he is distracted watching people and other dogs he is great on the table. As soon as he gets bored he gets the wiggles. He is great with the trimmers, as I started running my electric toothbrush on his body a while ago to get him used to the noise and the vibration. But, the scissors and butter comb are his enemy if he's not distracted. As soon as Yvonne is done, he kisses her to death, forgetting how mean she was with the scissors and butter comb. :HistericalSmiley:

On walks: We just started leash training ... but so far he wants to carry the leash and walk himself. :innocent:

With Strangers: Great so far, but barks because he wants to get to them.

With other animals: So far he is fearless. My cat will beat the crap out of him, and he just keeps bouncing around saying bring it on!! He is extremely curious about all of the animals at the groomers. No sign of fear or aggression.

Car: Barks for a few minutes, and then settles down in his carrier with a bully stick ... sometimes falling asleep before we get to our destination.

Stores: We've only taken him to Home Depot, and he did the bark, bark to try and get attention from everyone. JMM has taught me I have to be firm ... we're gonna work on it!

Crate: Fantastic!!! Sleeps at least 2 hours every afternoon for nap time... and sleeps all night like an angel.

Potty trained?: He will now pee and pooh on command in the grass if he has to go. He will pooh on the potty pad in the kitchen/eat-in area (his home) if he has to go bad enough, but hasn't peed on the potty pad for several days. He'd rather pee outside. So, we're doing great ... except, last night it was cold and instead of taking him out, I took him back to our spare bedroom so he could do some zoomies. He zoomed and zoomed, and then started to pee. I yelled NO and scooped him up, but I guess he really had to go, as he didn't stop peeing and peed all over me. 

Tricks/commands: He knows sit, down, dance, fetch, and give me five. He knows leave it, but is so stubborn about it ... so we're working on that. We're also working on come, but I know at this stage he wants us to chase him, which we do not do. He also knows he has to sit in order to get his meals, and if I say "Where's Cita?" he tears out running in the yard to go find my other dog. He really is so smart!!

Odd/Bad habits: When he doesn't get his way he barks, or if you're trying to take something from him or grooming him he bites (not hard, just unacceptable.) Again, trying to get his own way. One thing I know for sure, because he is so smart, that once we get past all of this, and he learns that he gets what he wants when he does things my way, he is going to be the most awesome baby ever!! Not that he isn't already the best baby ever!! :thumbsup:

Other: When I say "Want to go outside potty?" he does his best dancing ever ... he gets so darned excited about going outside! He'll do about anything for no-salt canned green beans or carrots!! He is very food motivated, which is great from a training perspective.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> She also fetches and does 'come' like a champ. Well, actually, she never goes away, so maybe 'follow' is a better name for it.


 :HistericalSmiley:

Bogie is 1 1/2 years - we got him from the breeder at 9 months.

Vet: Trembles and tries to disappear into me. If his basket or my purse is near, he tries to get into them. (His "safe" spot when we are out.)

Groomer: Trembles and doesn't like them. I do all his grooming and he is perfectly behaved for bath, drying, trimming, etc.

On walks: He is well behaved and heels nicely. Doesn't bark at people or other animals. He will heel off leash on short walks to the neighbors, too. 

With Strangers: With adults he is conservative. I've been working with him and he will now willingly sit and allow a pet if I ask him to "greet". He wants nothing to do with someone if he thinks they are going to pick him up. He LOVES kids of all ages. He noses at them to get their attention and solicits the petting. Will occasionally give a kiss to a stranger.

With other animals: He does fine and likes other animals, even cats. When we go to puppy play dates he will hang out with me but does interact with the other dogs. If a bigger dog (or rowdy puppy) pushes into his personal space too much he will stand up for himself with a really sissy growl (sounds like a tribble from Star Trek.) He doesn't pick fights, though. 

Car: Loves the car. Rides in his basket and will sleep until I turn onto our street. He always knows when we are home. 

Stores: Quiet and well behaved. I carry him in his basket when we are out and about and he loves to have people pay attention to him while he is in there. He will hide in silence in his KwigyBo bag. The only time he has barked was when he saw a bunny in a glass cage on the floor at the pet store. I think he was confused and didn't know what it was. 

Crate: I don't use a crate. He stays in our master bath when I do have to leave him (rarely) and he howls. His paws and face are always sopping wet if I leave him for longer than an hour. He doesn't hurt himself or destroy anything, but he definately has seperation anxiety.

Potty trained?: I'd say about 98%. Very rare accidents. 

Tricks/commands: He sits, downs, waits, stays (even when I'm far away), bows, rolls over, shakes, high-five, dances, does leave-it/take-it, and low crawl. He is also learning some agility (still on leash) and has done the frame, tire, chute, tunnel, table, and jump. I want to teach him how to play dead ("bang") and how to act shy (rub front leg from back to front of head over the ear/eye.)

Odd/Bad habits: Is a total sissy about getting his feet wet. We recently had our thaw then a dusting of snow. He took one step out of the door and looked around and peed right on my welcome mat! Didn't want to go further than that. Sometimes he refuses to come outside. He just stands there. I'll go out and close the door, wait a minute, then he will come. I'm sure I have reinforced this behavior, but I don't know how to fix this yet.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah is 18 weeks old and I got her from Debbie right at 12 weeks.

Vet: So far she has just been for her puppy shots and she has done well. No, biting, nipping or anything.

Groomer: I've taken her to Petsmart twice and everyone loves her. She does really well. I am learning more and more of the grooming aspect, so I can do it myself and save the $$. When I do it, she just pretty much stands or lays there and lets me do my thing. If I accidently tug to hard, if its close to her skin, she will reach down and open her mouth, as to nip, but doesn't. Just says, hey lady that hurts,LOL

On walks: We haven't gone on offical walks yet. Just around the house and yard, which she follows me every where I go. Plus, I don't want to mop her with the nasty street. She's so whittle.

With Strangers: What's that? She LOVES everyone!

With other animals: OMG she LOVES,LOVES the cats. Now Kato, the Maine ****, he sees her and he bolts. Abbie, the Siamese is so laid back, she don't care. In fact I have caught them playing chase with each other. It's cute. But of course the cats tower over her, not a sight I am use to seeing,. Usually its the dog bigger than the cat.

Car: Loves the car. I take her every where with me when possible. She LOVES going to get the boys from school.

Stores: Other than petsmart, we haven't been to any and she did well, in my arms of course.

Crate: I started this since day one. She cried for the first 4 weeks. It was so sad. But I stood my ground and now she goes in and never cries. During the day, when the kids are at school and it's me and her, the door stays open and she comes and goes as she pleases. I'll usually put her in for a little bit when I am starting dinner and can't watch her 100%, she loves to follow me everywhere and in the kitchen she follows me from sink, to stove to refridgerator. So I put her in her crate mainly for her safety. She will take a nap for an hour or two. She will bark when she wakes up or needs to come out and go potty. I have pretty much learned her, hey let me out whines to her I need to go potty barks.

Potty trained?: Pretty much 100% I only have one pee pad and it's in the dining area. She goes straight to it and sometimes I know she will have to go potty, but she would rather chase Abbie. I will tell her to go potty and she will run to her pad, pee and take off where she left off. Smart little girl! She needs to teach Macie some tips! But she hasn't had any pee accidents in several weeks on the carpet. She has laid her little tootsie rolls a couple of times in the boys room. I try to make sure all the doors are closed, but hey can't always. Oh and I have to watch where I lay the dirty laundry. She has peed and pooped in it a few times.


Tricks/commands: We are still in puppy kindergarten. I think we are going to take 2 classes. She does touch, watch me, walk on leash, sit, we are working on leave it and stay.

Odd/Bad habits: other than trying to dig the invisable hole in her puppy bed. Nothing really. She is by far the BEST and EASIEST dog I have ever owned, hands down! PERFECT! I am so,so,so happy that we got her.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Well for starters, Dora is 6 and a half months old. She's learned a lot but we're still working on a lot of things. 

Vet: Only nervous during examination, otherwise she tries to love on everyone.

Groomer: First two groomers said she would not stay still enough to groom her, but I found a nice girl who takes her time and says Dora is a very good girl. :thumbsup:

On walks: Pulls a lot! We're still working on it; hopefully now that it's warmer outside we'll get more practice in.

With Strangers: Loves everyone, but unfortunately is SO excited she scares little kids sometimes.

With other animals: Sometimes get scared of big dogs, wants to play with any small dog. Loves the cat but plays kinda rough with him. 

Car: Gets carsick, and that makes her a little uneasy in the car.  She's getting better on short trips and we have medicine for longer trips.

Stores: Barks sometimes if she sees people that don't come over to pet her. 

Crate: Won't often go into it on her own, but behaves well while she's in there. 

Potty trained?: Almost, lol. She took a step backwards when she had to be boarded for a few days.

Tricks/commands: Ok in a controlled environment, doesn't do well with distractions. She knows (at least when she's at home) sit, down, stay, leave it, take it, go potty, come. Some are better than others. 

Odd/Bad habits: Will ring the bell on the door just to go see the dogs next door, pulls on the leash a lot, barks if we put her in her pen and go watch TV without her, tries to take her harness off/chew on it.

Other: She is darn cute. :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i loved reading all of these!!!


----------



## moonwalkpuppy (Feb 27, 2010)

Your pups sound great guys!

I forgot to say that Dare still tries to bury his food, either with invisible dirt or his stuffies. Dirty teddies are no fun...


----------

